# Text durchstreichen



## Zeitgeist (1. April 2002)

Hi leute ich werde noch irre, ich will in Photoshop nen Text
schreiben und der ist immer durchgestrichen und ich finde die 
verdammte funktion net um das auszustellen.

Bitte helft mir 

mfg, Zeitgeist aka Schnauffi


----------



## Mythos007 (1. April 2002)

chellaz  Zeitgeist,

ich würde gern mal ein screenshot sehen ... und
welche schriftart du benutzt hast ... vielen
Dank im Voraus - bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Maniacy (1. April 2002)

Fenster / Zeichen einblenden.
Dann ist da am Kästchen das dann erscheint oben rechts n kleiner Pfeil.
Wenn du da draufdrückst öffnet sich ein Kontextmenü wo du so Sachen deaktvieren kannst.
MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Mythos007 (1. April 2002)

chellaz nocheinmal,

Kleiner Tipp "F1" !!!


----------

